# Ronins build up topic



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

its gonna be seldom updated i got other shit going on but trying to keep building for as long as possible well start with the Fuvkengrooven Firebird.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that'll make ya deaf!!!! sweet


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like that paint!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I like your paint skillz, you use a sharpie?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 27 2007, 03:26 PM~7988736
> *I like your paint skillz, you use a sharpie?
> *


i think it came out like shit its too dark but oh well, i used tamiya paint marker sharpies are for people who dont know what paint markers are


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

it dont look that bad bro, i like it and might try it. got any better interior pics of the firebird?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thats gonna be awesome!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the coments heres another one i started working on the body was done about 6 months or longer ago next is the 6 ft tall exhaust








the wheels are actually reversed this was before the conversion


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is it resin or diecast? (the bomb) for sale/trade?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 10:01 PM~7990500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good eye its diecast, and nah i got plans for it


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

new jada one?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 10:55 PM~7990761
> *new jada one?
> *


yeah


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

toyota Done(corner markers are drying out)  i changed my mind on the exhaust i went for Yakuza style organ pipes


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

:angry: all hell broke loose towards the end which is why one wheel is crooked


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 looks good!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

They both turned out nice. I like the subtle fade job on the Toyota.

Did the Toyota come with that body kit, or did you mold it on yourself?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 28 2007, 02:48 PM~7993865
> *They both turned out nice. I like the subtle fade job on the Toyota.
> 
> Did the Toyota come with that body kit, or did you mold it on yourself?
> *


yeah i molded it myself


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

building this for a girl i have high interests in she bought me a case of pocky i gave her a bike and this once its finished. and who said you couldnt make a cool car out of a JADA


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 04:10 PM~8260634
> *building this for a girl i have high interests in she bought me a case of pocky i gave her a bike and this once its finished. and who said you couldnt make a cool car out of a JADA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: POST THE GREEN CAMAROW


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 8 2007, 04:12 PM~8260645
> *:thumbsup: POST THE GREEN CAMAROW
> *


what camaro?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good man!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie keep it up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 01:10 PM~8260634
> *building this for a girl i have high interests in she bought me a case of pocky i gave her a bike and this once its finished. and who said you couldnt make a cool car out of a JADA
> *




you can....... just strip the parts..... :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn that is sweet


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ARE THE SKULLS FROM THE HOK TEMPLATES*???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 04:10 PM~8260634
> *building this for a girl i have high interests in she bought me a case of pocky i gave her a bike and this once its finished. and who said you couldnt make a cool car out of a JADA
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 9 2007, 01:49 PM~8267500
> *ARE THE SKULLS FROM THE HOK TEMPLATES???
> *


they are and i recommend yall pic some up theyre about 16 bucks give or take


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thought they were, picked some up a while back. there pretty cool.


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 28 2007, 03:27 PM~7993724
> *:angry: all hell broke loose towards the end which is why one wheel is crooked
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice. I like the steering wheel, it looks realistic.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

You should of made some rivets on the windows to make it look like a sound off car!!!!!!!! Pretty soild bro. Love the details :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

more than likely its gonna get built and put up for sale at the hobby shop around the corner


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks good dude keep up the good work.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE BRO


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

more shit, i changed my mind on the bronco decided to go the other route the top stays. the esco is for a girl im going out with friday.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

RIDE'S R LOOKING SWEET RONIN..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 04:31 PM~8390242
> *RIDE'S R LOOKING SWEET RONIN..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.
> *


thanks, that 64 is looking sick with that trunk mod


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BRO..  
I WILL HAVE MORE TO COME OF THE 64 TONIGHT.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

all done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 25 2007, 11:02 PM~8392472
> *all done
> 
> 
> ...



Ronin whats yours plans on friday ! 


Give some pink get some stink ! LOL ! I hope your date likes this ! It don't look to bad ! Kinda matches that Lexus coupe you did last year !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good. The blackwash of the lines (or whatever you used, pins) set it off.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 09:05 PM~8392509
> *Ronin    whats  yours  plans  on    friday  !
> Give  some  pink    get  some  stink !    LOL  !    I hope  your  date  likes  this  !  It    don't  look  to  bad !  Kinda  matches  that  Lexus    coupe    you  did  last  year  !
> *


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work on that truck

hope it pays off :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

one whole side fucking done :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: holy shit..... that took some time..... oh and yea..... pretty ext....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice fingerprint! :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 29 2007, 06:23 PM~8421072
> *Nice fingerprint! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ronin, put your ford in the paint thred. that the shit !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Got anything special planned for that Intrigue?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 30 2007, 06:08 AM~8424291
> *Got anything special planned for that Intrigue?
> *


nothing really


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that olds is die cast huh?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8428195
> *that olds is die cast huh?
> *


no its a promo


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where can i get one?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 02:36 PM~8428227
> *where can i get one?
> *


 that one came in a ebay junkyard mirrors were missing and the front bumper is cracked


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dammit....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 02:49 PM~8428382
> *dammit....
> *


They pop up on Ebay every now and then. Those and the Auroras usually go for around $30 to $40. I got my Aurora for $20 at a show, but I haven't been able to find an Intrigue yet.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 30 2007, 06:21 PM~8430368
> *They pop up on Ebay every now and then. Those and the Auroras usually go for around $30 to $40. I got my Aurora for $20 at a show, but I haven't been able to find an Intrigue yet.
> *


this one is my second ill find a aurora sooner or later


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

just some crazy shit this started as a body only this one is called Y2k Pimp


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's some CRAZY shit man, me likes! :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like that caddy lowrider from grand Theft Auto San Andreas :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i was watching roadrunner and though what would a pimp drive


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it, nice to see something different. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool custom.................just finish it.



oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 18 2007, 05:57 PM~8585171
> *Looks like that caddy lowrider from grand Theft Auto San Andreas :biggrin:
> *


yeah it does 

o p.s i got mods for my pc gta san andreas i got a 63 impala with the real detailed suspention. i make my own mods the the game :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 19 2007, 10:22 AM~8588284
> *yeah it does
> 
> o p.s i got mods for my pc gta san andreas i got a 63 impala with the real detailed suspention. i make my own mods the the game  :biggrin:
> *


I've been thinking of the one for computer :biggrin: . I just need to learn how to do the mods


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 18 2007, 05:52 PM~8585133
> *That's some CRAZY shit man, me likes! :cheesy:
> *



HELL YEA!!!! :0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

> hey will u sell the crx in this picture i have been looking for one to do a killer swap with


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

thats not a CRX its a Cavalier


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

headlights were missing ill get around to it someday
before








after


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet. :0 :0 
Almost makes me wish I slammed mine instead of raising it up.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

got me a garage best 35 i ever spent so i officially now have a shop

































got some shit at a swapmeet

















another car my girl just started she bought it at the swapmeet 2 along with 2 other rides (showrods)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats a kickass little shop!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Where did you get that XLR? Never seen that one before.

What would you use for a donor kit? C6 Corvette?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 28 2007, 08:16 AM~8658760
> *Where did you get that XLR? Never seen that one before.
> 
> What would you use for a donor kit? C6 Corvette?
> *


bought it from jimmy flintstone he had the magnum with both the 300C and charger noses. C6 snaptite


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

just a wagon nothing big just a wheelswap(fixed)

















whats coming up next


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

next the 48 is almost done as far as clear coats go. the 53 got the top half painted gold, and the shop hauler is 40% of the way done as far as fabrication goes, forget about the lac thats a long ways from now.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff!

Can't wait to see how that Cavalier turns out. I always kinda liked those old J-body hatch-backs. I used to have a Firenza SX Coupe, and people would always ask me what the hell it was. They were kinda homely, but that's why I like them.




















Keep us posted, especially on that Cavalier!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i see a daytona type car , but no cavileier....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 09:50 PM~9048560
> *i see a daytona type car , but no cavileier....
> *


thats the cavalier your too young to know what they looked like


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

stfu i looked at it wrong it looked like a shelby daytona.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

make the cavy a wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2007, 12:53 AM~9049420
> *make the cavy a hearse :biggrin:
> *


corrected....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats ya haulin, a dead cat :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2007, 12:53 AM~9049420
> *make the cavy a wagon :biggrin:
> *



dos :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 08:59 AM~9050263
> *dos :cheesy:
> *


There is a resin wagon conversion out there for this kit. Looks really goofy though.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 21 2007, 09:01 AM~9050265
> *There is a resin wagon conversion out there for this kit. Looks really goofy though.
> *



ya, i almost bought it, but said.... eh... no! lol


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

restored it it was falling apart

heres a OG picture this was when the Luxy series came out








a few years later


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks WAY better now :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You selling any of those streched tires yet??


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 28 2007, 06:31 AM~9099333
> *You selling any of those streched tires yet??
> *


i decided not to because every set ive made has come out bad but mostly on one side of the tire


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

clear day


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Man those two are looking GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

camaro is done
before








after
IMG]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c330/Lownslow302/a676c446.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

busted my ass on this one today


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

damn nice!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> damn nice!
> 
> :uh: that was a huge waste of space!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > damn nice!
> >
> > :uh: that was a huge waste of space!
> 
> ...


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9164429
> *damn nice!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> WOW! you 2 are prise winners! :uh:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sorry ronin, but these fools cloging you topic with that bullshit kinda anoys me and i am sure other peole also.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 6 2007, 12:26 AM~9164473
> *sorry ronin, but these fools cloging you topic with that bullshit kinda anoys me and i am sure other peole also.
> *


oh im sure he's used to it! :biggrin: 

just follow his posts!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 5 2007, 10:26 PM~9164473
> *sorry ronin, but these fools cloging you topic with that bullshit kinda anoys me and i am sure other peole also.
> *


its cool but as you know Ry doesnt tolerate bullshit like most mods


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 6 2007, 12:32 AM~9164519
> *its cool but as you know Ry doesnt tolerate bullshit like most mods
> *


 :uh: but its cool when you doit huh?

it can be removed...you first!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9164541
> *:uh: but its cool when you doit huh?
> *


  damm right but i keep it where it belongs in Off Topic


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 6 2007, 12:37 AM~9164550
> * damm right but i keep it where it belongs in Off Topic
> *


off topic is cool, but theres a couple ya get out of hand...annoying!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9164541
> *:uh: but its cool when you doit huh?
> 
> it can be removed...you first!
> *


No, it sucks, remove it. :nono:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

fucking around with micro mark decal kit, finally figured out how to resize those fuckers right


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

finished the cowboy cadillac


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> camaro is done
> before
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 30 2007, 10:56 PM~9118916
> *camaro is done
> before
> 
> ...


hey man do you still have the spoiler off it? i have a camaro model and would like to have that spoiler for it. hit me up n let me know


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 12 2007, 09:36 PM~9214760
> *hey man do you still have the spoiler off it? i have a camaro model and would like to have that spoiler for it. hit me up n let me know
> *


some one took it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn...o well camaro looks awsome in that pic. whyd you redo it yellow?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 12 2007, 10:02 PM~9214955
> *damn...o well camaro looks awsome in that pic. whyd you redo it yellow?
> *


cause baby blue is wack on a camaro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like it with that pinstriping


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 11 2007, 08:40 PM~9205276
> *finished the cowboy cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


damn ronin, u got a vision :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 09:02 PM~9222528
> *damn ronin, u got a vision  :biggrin:
> *


i dont limit myself to lowriders


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 14 2007, 12:23 AM~9222745
> *i dont limit myself to lowriders
> *


i said that cuz the other topic  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how much for a sheet of the decal???





> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 9 2007, 04:49 PM~9194367
> *fucking around with micro mark decal kit, finally figured out how to resize those fuckers right
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

a little side project i do plan on selling these 5 shipped working on a different set without the rivets


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 08:12 PM~9223604
> *how much for a sheet of the decal???
> *


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

not selling them its a pain in the ass as it is.

heres what i used the used PS to color it


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 2 2007, 07:20 PM~9356350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna get rid of that green volare?? :cheesy:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 2 2007, 07:51 PM~9357061
> *wanna get rid of that green volare?? :cheesy:
> *


got anything good to trade


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i might whatcha lookin for?

i got that hummer grille :biggrin: j/k lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Those rims look good with the rivits as you call them!!! They give the effect of 2 peice or 3 peice wheels... 

You ever perfect the stretched rubber you were working on yet?


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 3 2007, 09:05 AM~9361533
> *Those rims look good with the rivits as you call them!!! They give the effect of 2 peice or 3 peice wheels...
> 
> You ever perfect the stretched rubber you were working on yet?
> *


nah fucking molds giving too much trouble cause theyre so wide im gonna cast them as 2 piece tires which works out for the best cause then they can be narrowed or widened


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

check it out used a old cad tool to make them


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

like they wide white wall looks good, can you make the wall a lil cleaner?


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2007, 05:30 PM~9390994
> *like they wide white wall looks good, can you make the wall a lil cleaner?
> *


i rushed on the fat wall i made it first im still trying to get the right pace like i did the one on the left


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats cool, i like the wide white wall look. keep us posted.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

got it right the vogue needs work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like the fat whites. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

wanna get rid of that red chevy truck or that red concord


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Dec 6 2007, 10:03 PM~9393475
> *wanna get rid of that red chevy truck or that red concord
> *


thats all thats left of it doesnt come with the bed


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that red monster truck behind the blue car and the green volare (which i still want :biggrin: ,is that a dodge a chev?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

tires look good homie


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 7 2007, 12:02 AM~9394526
> *that red monster truck behind the blue car and the green volare (which i still want :biggrin: ,is that a dodge a chev?
> *


its a dodge a very 70s one built around 81 gonna fix it up no you cant has it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 7 2007, 03:40 AM~9395372
> *its a dodge a very 70s one built around 81 gonna fix it up no you cant has it
> *


yeah u tellem homie :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tires look good


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

moved the shop to a convenient location
















4 door project








new shop van










and check out the vogue


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

haha that lil gremlin is awsome. where can i find one of those???

vogues turned out awsome too


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 8 2007, 12:55 AM~9402334
> *haha that lil gremlin is awsome. where can i find one of those???
> 
> vogues turned out awsome too
> *


i got that one off ebay im waiting for the family truckster


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

interesting...im gonna have to look for one :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

vogues are looking tight


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 8 2007, 09:24 AM~9403562
> *vogues are looking tight
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

damn ! homie what do ya want for one of those concord!  or let me know were to get one ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: "WANT"!!! DAMN IT I NEED SPELL CHECK


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Dec 9 2007, 09:02 AM~9408742
> *damn ! homie what do ya want  for one of those concord!  or let me know were to get one ! :biggrin:
> *


i was lucky to get one they were all over the place last year i spent 2 months looking for it cause jimmy flintstone stopped casting them he throws one or 2 on ebay once in a while


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

El abayarde


















Roots(we really did own one)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that concord is lookin bitchin :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

time to put it in a display case and wrap it up










this bullshit i wanna fucking smash it so bad :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gremlin looks good

ill take that concord if its pissin you off that much lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Dec 15 2007, 09:03 PM~9462119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 that mofo was looking killer too bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 7 2007, 08:49 PM~9402305
> *...and check out the vogue
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

well you can kiss this paintjob goodbye went from bad to worse to fucking catastrophe :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 19 2007, 07:03 AM~9482816
> *well you can kiss this paintjob goodbye went from bad to worse to fucking catastrophe :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good in that pic.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 12:54 PM~9484864
> *looks good in that pic.
> *


you dont wanna see the clear coat


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

fuck it ima leave it as is till i feel like fucking with it again


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i like that shit homie :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you know if you ever get tired of it im open for another mopar to add to my collection
























lol j/k homie


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

next project gonna make it close to what i had back in PR with the old school niche bahns










and MG with her newest project Munsters Coach


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 19 2007, 10:17 PM~9488340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


santas new sliegh??

lookin killer


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that coach is SICK!!!!! :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey ronnin who made that gremlin kit? only ones i find on ebay are diecast


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 21 2007, 11:11 PM~9506307
> *hey ronnin who made that gremlin kit? only ones i find on ebay are diecast
> *


it is diecast


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ah damn, i thought it was plastic


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

check out these rims 








only the fusion and mustang are getting made over for now
mustang for my dad the fusion for the company i work for fusion


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

came with those wheels??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 04:27 AM~9512754
> *came with those wheels??
> *


no, you can see he made them, he cut the center of a wheel out, than added a clear piece of something there than the center cap.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 23 2007, 01:27 AM~9512754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Dec 22 2007, 10:36 PM~9512793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that center cap doesnt look very round or centered in that one pic of the rear wheel


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i guess we kno who the 3rd ninja is tonight.....

hey ronin.... what kind of subs and shit come with them new cars?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 04:50 AM~9512880
> *i guess we kno who the 3rd ninja is tonight.....
> 
> hey ronin.... what kind of subs and shit come with them new cars?
> *


hes not a ninja  hes got the little yellow thing by his online thingy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 22 2007, 10:51 PM~9512889
> *hes not a ninja    hes got the little yellow thing by his online thingy
> *


quit talkin about his thingy.... doesn't seem right..... u been hangin out with hearse too much....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 04:52 AM~9512898
> *quit talkin about his thingy.... doesn't seem right..... u been hangin out with hearse too much....
> *


 :uh: atleast its not red, now if i said his little red thingy, it wouldnt sound to good, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 22 2007, 10:53 PM~9512901
> *:uh:  atleast its not red, now if i said his little red thingy, it wouldnt sound to good, lol
> *


 :0 u just did.....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 01:50 AM~9512880
> *i guess we kno who the 3rd ninja is tonight.....
> 
> hey ronin.... what kind of subs and shit come with them new cars?
> *


none  the stang came with some generic shit but nothing useable

heres an update on both


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well i can see the stang empty, but the fusion and benz??? no junk in the trunk? the last benz i got had some kickers...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 02:01 AM~9512936
> *well i can see the stang empty, but the fusion and benz??? no junk in the trunk? the last benz i got had some kickers...
> *


nah i guess the benzes focus is on the wheels the interior is well done for a jada or MB pulled a ford and decided to get involved in designs


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

guess no more jdas for parts soon....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

finished one


















and 2008 lineup


----------

